# (MS) HRCH Roux's Blazin Chocolate Thunder MH for stud



## JohnG

GRHRCH Roux's Blazin Chocolate Thunder MH (Blaze) for stud: all of Blaze's test done!
(Hips) OFA # - Excellent (LR-175319E24M-VPI)
(Elbow) OFA#- Normal (LR-EL42190M33-VPI)
CERF# LR51988/2008--26 
CNM Clear (LR-CNM08-1132-M-PIV) 
EIC Clear 
For more on blaze you can vist us at www.blazinbreeders.com


----------

